# dog bit tortoise



## hendry the tortoise (Nov 11, 2015)

hi everyone. I need some urgent advice!! Our puppy bit Hendry while I was at work. He is not using his back legs... please have a look at the photos... the shell is broken in the front at the bottom.. has stab wound in middle.. soaking and bathing him now.


----------



## Dosu (Nov 11, 2015)

hendry the tortoise said:


> hi everyone. I need some urgent advice!! Our puppy bit Hendry while I was at work. He is not using his back legs... please have a look at the photos... the shell is broken in the front at the bottom.. has stab wound in middle.. soaking and bathing him now.
> View attachment 155316
> View attachment 155316
> View attachment 155317



I think you should go to the vet! I'll link some people to advise you since I'm no expert. @Tom @Yvonne G@dmmj 
Maybe start a new thread so more people can see this and help you?


----------



## hendry the tortoise (Nov 11, 2015)

If you touch the back legs he retracts them but when walking he drags them.


----------



## hendry the tortoise (Nov 11, 2015)

Dont know how to start a new one.. dont think we have a reptile vet


----------



## hendry the tortoise (Nov 11, 2015)

Phoned my cat vet and got some advice... will get an antibiotic tomorrow


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 11, 2015)

There might be some nerve damage, or damage to the spine. Your vet should be able to help you.


----------



## Dosu (Nov 11, 2015)

hendry the tortoise said:


> Phoned my cat vet and got some advice... will get an antibiotic tomorrow



If I were you I would look for a reptile vet ASAP, even if he's far away. I mean, I'm no expert but HE HAS HOLES IN HIS SHELL AND IT'S CRACKED REALLY BADLY!!! I really wouldn't wait nor trust the cat vet.


----------



## Alaskamike (Nov 11, 2015)

Sometimes you have to do what you have to do when no immediate medical help is available. I get it. 

Several things are immediately important 
- the wounds need to be flushed out with water. Sterile is best 
- bedadine solution in water will help stop infection. But it has a drying effect so you can't use it numerous times. 
- this is a very young one. The good of that is if he survives he has time in development to heal , the bad is he is more fragile. 
- keep heat up to 85f round the clock. With the stress and over work of his healing system he is more susceptible to other infections. 
- put him in a Steril environment. I would set up a " hospital tank " for him with new clean orchard bark. Keep water dish clean. Do not put him outside in the dirt. 
- you may need to place food right I front of him for a time till his mobility gets better. He needs to eat and drink. 
- keep soaking daily. Warm water 85-95f. 
- you can use triple antibiotic cream on the open places. I would. 

All these things can be purchased at a drug store w/0 Rx. 

A vet might give an anti biotic shot. But there are dangers to this also. It is a judgment call. 

The torts body must heal itself. No matter what. Supportive care , as stress free as possible and time are your best hope. 

Even nerve damage can repair. No way to know. 

I hope for the best for him.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 11, 2015)

with dragging the back legs, more than likely either nerve damage could be spinal damage. I will go to a vet any vet right now to get xrays and maybe blood work done to watch for infection. A reptile would be ideal but right now I think any vet will do. the good news is tortoises are survivors and they're designed to survive attacks like this. I would go to a vet anything right now to get xrays and blood work Plus whatever else the vet suggest but no vitamin shots please.


----------



## Jodie (Nov 11, 2015)

I would do exactly what Alaskamike has outlined. I would find a good reptile vet. In a week or so, I'd he is still not using his legs, go for X-Ray. Consistent warm temps in the hospital tank. Don't worry about a basking area. Keep the whole thing 85-90, 24 hours a day. Daily soaks and apply the antibiotic cream. Good luck.


----------



## hendry the tortoise (Nov 13, 2015)

Thank you. The vet told me to use honey. She has contacted a reptile vet in SA. He will be going in tomorrow and i will get an antibiotic. I was also told to not soak him and keep him dry... i am hoping for the best.. i do not have a heater for him as he lives outdoors. I have him inside at the moment any suggestions on how to keep him warm???


----------



## hendry the tortoise (Nov 13, 2015)

He seems to have a runny tummy. When i applied the honey the morning his tummy went it was runny/slimy... i am so worried about him but do believe he will be fine..


----------



## Jodie (Nov 13, 2015)

Dry is wrong. Your vet is not a tortoise vet. I would find a different vet. When my tortoise suffered dog bites, I did almost exactly as Alaskamike outlined above. My tortoise survived and is doing great. Honey may have some useful properties, I don't know. I do know that antibiotic cream works. This baby needs to be hydrated and warm.


----------



## hendry the tortoise (Nov 13, 2015)

Thank you. Will keep you updated!


----------



## wellington (Nov 13, 2015)

To anyone new reading this, this is why we stress that dogs and tortoises do not mix and never should. 
Sure hope all turns out well for your little one.


----------



## hendry the tortoise (Nov 13, 2015)

We do not have a reptile vet so its difficult..


----------



## Anyfoot (Nov 13, 2015)

hendry the tortoise said:


> We do not have a reptile vet so its difficult..


Your best bet is to listen too people on here who have the experience to help you. 
My vet would be no good in this situation too, so I would turn to this forum for help. Hope all goes well for you and your tort.


----------



## hendry the tortoise (Nov 13, 2015)

Thank you  i believe all will be okay...


----------



## Lyn W (Nov 13, 2015)

I do hope he will be OK - the people here really know what they are talking about.


----------



## hendry the tortoise (Nov 14, 2015)

Hendry seems to be doing good can i give him some treats? Tomato/cucumber? He loves lettace but i have heard its bad for them?? Does anyone know about deworming your tortoise?


----------



## Lyn W (Nov 14, 2015)

Is Hendry using his legs now?


----------



## hendry the tortoise (Nov 14, 2015)

No not yet we think he has brusing in his shell so it hurts to use them. He does have feeling in them.


----------



## Lyn W (Nov 14, 2015)

hendry the tortoise said:


> No not yet we think he has bruising in his shell so it hurts to use them. He does have feeling in them.


Is he on antibiotics now?


----------



## hendry the tortoise (Nov 14, 2015)

No, not yet. They tried to weigh him but he is too small for their scale. Need to get an electric kitchen scale to weigh him so that the vet knows what dosage to give him.


----------



## Lyn W (Nov 14, 2015)

It would be best for the little tort if you do that asap.
If infection sets in that could be fatal for your tort.

Re worms has he had a faecal test for those?
I think I would get him better from the bites first because you don't want him on too many meds at once.


----------



## hendry the tortoise (Nov 14, 2015)

Will do asap! Keeping at the honey until monday when i can get him to the vet again!


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Nov 14, 2015)

hendry the tortoise said:


> No, not yet. They tried to weigh him but he is too small for their scale. Need to get an electric kitchen scale to weigh him so that the vet knows what dosage to give him.



Your vet doesn't have a scale to weigh him?


----------



## Alaskamike (Nov 14, 2015)

You can get a little digital kitchen scale ( I bought mine for like $12 at Wallmart) 

It's good to have one anyway to insure your tortoise is putting on weight. I weigh all mine once a month. 

Lettus is not bad for them. It just has very little nutrient. So should only be fed a little There is a salad mix called Spring Mix that I like for babies. Get the one that is not mostly spinach. Great to sprinkle calcium powder on. 

Personally I would not worm him while recovering from an injury. Too much stress. He should be fecal checked first - I'm not a fan of worming w/o need. Too stressful. 

You know we are all pulling for you ! 
Tortoises are tough little things. 
Keep him well hydrated & warm. 
Glad you reached out for help


----------



## hendry the tortoise (Nov 14, 2015)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> Your vet doesn't have a scale to weigh him?


She has one but he is too light for her scale


----------



## hendry the tortoise (Nov 14, 2015)

Than


Alaskamike said:


> You can get a little digital kitchen scale ( I bought mine for like $12 at Wallmart)
> 
> It's good to have one anyway to insure your tortoise is putting on weight. I weigh all mine once a month.
> 
> ...


Thank you appreciate all the advice


----------



## hendry the tortoise (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi Guys, Hendry seems to have discolouration on his neck should i be concerned? He does not seem to enjoy getting soaked any

more either..


----------



## Lyn W (Nov 26, 2015)

I don't really know but I'm wondering if that paleness could be anaemia. Hopefully someone with a bit more knowledge about tort ailments will be along soon.

What's the latest on the dog bite? Has he had a course of antibiotics and recovered the use of his legs?


----------



## hendry the tortoise (Nov 26, 2015)

I hope not... he went for three over three consecutive days. His tummy worked on those days but hasnt since.. back legs still not working but he has feeling them more in the one than the other. The shell seems to be healing though. I am wondering if he shouldnt go for more..


----------



## Lyn W (Nov 26, 2015)

hendry the tortoise said:


> I hope not... he went for three over three consecutive days. His tummy worked on those days but hasnt since.. back legs still not working but he has feeling them more in the one than the other. The shell seems to be healing though. I am wondering if he shouldnt go for more..


@kirsty Johnston has a tort being treated for anaemia at the moment. I've tagged her so she can tell you if it looks like anything like the symptoms her tort has.
Has the vet x rayed the legs/spine?


----------



## hendry the tortoise (Nov 26, 2015)

Thank you  no, she never did.she said it could be due to internal bruising and will heal with time..


----------



## kirsty Johnston (Nov 26, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> @kirsty Johnston has a tort being treated for anaemia at the moment. I've tagged her so she can tell you if it looks like anything like the symptoms her tort has.
> Has the vet x rayed the legs/spine?


Hello! 
I'm very sorry to read your story - seems like the little guy has had. Bit of a rough time  

I recently moved home and it distressed my tortoise massively which caused him to stop eating, drinking and basking and over time the colour completely flushed out of him. Every time I moved him under his light he would just slowly creep back in to his hide - it was really heart breaking  I was in and out the vets several times and my vet even came round to my house to look at my set up etc because we couldn't find out what was wrong. When we last visited 2 weeks ago my vet checked his mouth and there was tiny yellowish spots there which were barely even noticeable - this was probably the 4th time or so his mouth has been checked. So it turns out he has mouth rot
The vet took a swap of his mouth and it's currently sitting in a lab for the bacteria to grow so we can determine exactly what the problem is. In the mean time I am continuing to soak him every day and he has two different meds I need to give him. One is called Baytril and it's an antibiotic, the other is called Metacam and it's a pain killer. 
My tortoise is still not 100% but he did eat yesterday for the 1st time in a long time so I'm happy we are beginning to make progress. 

I hope the little guy gets better soon


----------



## Lyn W (Nov 26, 2015)

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hello!
> I'm very sorry to read your story - seems like the little guy has had. Bit of a rough time
> 
> I recently moved home and it distressed my tortoise massively which caused him to stop eating, drinking and basking and over time the colour completely flushed out of him. Every time I moved him under his light he would just slowly creep back in to his hide - it was really heart breaking  I was in and out the vets several times and my vet even came round to my house to look at my set up etc because we couldn't find out what was wrong. When we last visited 2 weeks ago my vet checked his mouth and there was tiny yellowish spots there which were barely even noticeable - this was probably the 4th time or so his mouth has been checked. So it turns out he has mouth rot
> ...


Thanks Kirsty - did your tort lose colour in his neck as Hendry seems to be doing in his pic above? Just wondering if he did whether Hendry needs to be tested for anaemia too.


----------



## hendry the tortoise (Nov 27, 2015)

Sorry to hear.. glad 


kirsty Johnston said:


> Hello!
> I'm very sorry to read your story - seems like the little guy has had. Bit of a rough time
> 
> I recently moved home and it distressed my tortoise massively which caused him to stop eating, drinking and basking and over time the colour completely flushed out of him. Every time I moved him under his light he would just slowly creep back in to his hide - it was really heart breaking  I was in and out the vets several times and my vet even came round to my house to look at my set up etc because we couldn't find out what was wrong. When we last visited 2 weeks ago my vet checked his mouth and there was tiny yellowish spots there which were barely even noticeable - this was probably the 4th time or so his mouth has been checked. So it turns out he has mouth rot
> ...


----------



## hendry the tortoise (Nov 27, 2015)

Could it be lack of sunshine?


----------



## kirsty Johnston (Nov 27, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Kirsty - did your tort lose colour in his neck as Hendry seems to be doing in his pic above? Just wondering if he did whether Hendry needs to be tested for anaemia too.


I must say Beasties whole body changed in colour but the neck was certainly the most noticeable part. I think that maybe because the skin on the tortoises neck is thinner than else where it's more visible. I think in any case your wee guy needs to go to the vet  when I asked my vet about beastie looking anemic he said the loss in colour has something to do with the blood cells. I can't remember exactly what he said though. I actually have beastie at the vets tomorrow morning and I'm happy to ask the question again and let you know


----------



## kirsty Johnston (Nov 27, 2015)

hendry the tortoise said:


> Could it be lack of sunshine?


My vet told me before it had something to do with blood cells. I'll ask again tomorrow at the vets and let you know what he says


----------



## Lyn W (Nov 27, 2015)

hendry the tortoise said:


> Could it be lack of sunshine?


If you have a uvb lamp which I'm assuming you do unless you are lucky enough to live somewhere where it is really warm and sunny at the moment then it shouldn't be that. In the uk our torts have to rely on artificial uvb for most of the year.
Having read Kirsty's post I think would be going back to the vet asap in case it is blood cell (anaemia or infection from the dog bite related).
I will tag @Tom and @yvonne in case they have seen this in any if their torts.


----------



## Lyn W (Nov 27, 2015)

kirsty Johnston said:


> I must say Beasties whole body changed in colour but the neck was certainly the most noticeable part. I think that maybe because the skin on the tortoises neck is thinner than else where it's more visible. I think in any case your wee guy needs to go to the vet  when I asked my vet about beastie looking anemic he said the loss in colour has something to do with the blood cells. I can't remember exactly what he said though. I actually have beastie at the vets tomorrow morning and I'm happy to ask the question again and let you know


Thanks Kirsty!


----------



## kirsty Johnston (Nov 28, 2015)

Afternoon  
So I spoke to my vet this morning regarding beastie, lab results came back and he is on the right meds 

Regarding the anemia... I asked my vet again why they go anemic and he said that when tortoises are ill they produce less red blood cells which in turn flushes the colour from your tortoise. So in essence it could mean that anything is causing your tortoise to look anemic, but what is certain is that there is something wrong. 
I would suggest you get your little guy to the vet as soon as you are able to try and nail this down. Sorry I couldn't be much more help. 

Keep me updated with progress though! I really want to make sure he is ok


----------



## hendry the tortoise (Nov 28, 2015)

Thank you very much. Will phone her on Monday. I am limited as she is not a reptile vet and where I stay there arnt any. Will keep you updated.


----------



## hendry the tortoise (Nov 28, 2015)

No i do not have a uvb lamp. Where I live it is really warm most of the time so he lives outdoors. Since the bite he has been indoors which means no sun.. i have been taking him outside for a bit of sun the last few days. Thank you very much


----------



## Lyn W (Nov 28, 2015)

hendry the tortoise said:


> No i do not have a uvb lamp. Where I live it is really warm most of the time so he lives outdoors. Since the bite he has been indoors which means no sun.. i have been taking him outside for a bit of sun the last few days. Thank you very much


Do you have any sort of extra heat for him while he is indoors? Alaskamike and Jodie recommended temps of around 85'-90'F round the clock on page 1 of your thread so I hope you have followed their advice. While he is sick he needs to be kept warm at all times and have uvb so that he can digest and absorb not just his food but his meds too.
In the UK vets may not advertise themselves specifically as reptile vets or herpetologists but may have one on their staff so it may be worth ringing around. I do hope he will be OK.


----------



## kirsty Johnston (Nov 28, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> Do you have any sort of extra heat for him while he is indoors? Alaskamike and Jodie recommended temps of around 85'-90'F round the clock on page 1 of your thread so I hope you have followed their advice. While he is sick he needs to be kept warm at all times and have uvb so that he can digest and absorb not just his food but his meds too.
> In the UK vets may not advertise themselves specifically as reptile vets or herpetologists but may have one on their staff so it may be worth ringing around. I do hope he will be OK.


Agree with you 100% Lyn - it's really important they are kept warm, particularly when they aren't well. Where are you from? There's a vets list kept on the forum I can try and dig out for you


----------

